# Old cj10, good or no good?



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

Would this make a good plow truck? I know nothing about jeeps but this is for sale for $1300. Any words of wisdom or pitfalls for these trucks?


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

What, no one has seen a truck like this or has heard about them?:whistling:


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

First, it's not a cj10. It's a J-series pickup. Looks like a J-10. Decent trucks in their day, but they haven't been built for quite a few years now. I'd imagine parts may be getting hard to find, as they're not as common as a Ford or GM pickup. There are several websites devoted to full size Jeeps, or the FSJ as they are often referred to. Here's just one from a Google search: http://www.ifsja.org/

Good plow truck? That's for you to decide. Just to plow your place, or plow others for money? If you plan to plow anyone but yourself, you need to have reliable equipment. That can be a challenge for any vehicle, new or old, but older vehicles have higher chances of problems due to brittle wiring, rust and corrosion, dried out seals, and parts availability. A very thorough check-over would be highly advised.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

It is an excellent plow truck. See what transfer case it has, whether it is a quadratrac or traditional.

Either way, Jeep early jeep pickups are excellent. Solid axles, leaf springs, good heaters and defrosters, put some weight in the back like a cord of wood maybe and it is unstoppable. I run jeeps for years. 

As long as the frame is okay,you can run it for years.


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

Its a quadratrac.I think TH400 tranny with a dana 20 transfer case.


----------

